# Problems typing posts on mobile, and post reply button visible when not logged-in, but does nothing



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Forum Folks,

I’m finding the typing experiencein the WYSIWYG editor on mobile (iOS) is very buggy - pressing backspace once usually deletes two characters, sentences don’t auto-capitalise correctly (which suggests the iOS keyboard is seeing characters on the line when there aren’t any), and taps often select two lines.

Also, Pressing enter twice often causes the cursor to jump to the top of the editor.

And, weirdly, when I’m not logged in (and in incognito mode), a WYSIWYG reply field and “submit reply” button is shown at the bottom of threads, but if you enter text in the reply field and press the submit button it does nothing.

All not critical but they are strange annoyances 

Bw

A


----------

